# Suzuki Kantana 600 E-Bike



## tlmxcpmpp (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry it has been so long since i have been here. but i have good news, Just got done with my new Electric Motorcycle from a 1989 Suzuki 600 Kantana.

Anyway my question is.
Is there anyway i can use the Serial port on my Motor Controller to view Amps and Voltage on a Raspberry PI or Arduino display.
I have both but can't find any info on line to do this.

Please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## kingr (Dec 5, 2014)

What type/model controller are you using?

I'm planning to do the same. I have a golden motor vec500 controller.


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Cant help with your question but interested to know what motor your using ?

Cheers, Mark


----------



## tlmxcpmpp (Feb 26, 2012)

I use to have a 17 Peak HP Advanced DC Series Electric motor which was a 140-03-4001. my research into that motor came back as 60 amps max with 350 peak for 60 seconds. Turns out wasn't good for long trips into town which is 10 miles. Ideal for go-cart.
The i removed that motor and replaced it with a Motenergy ME0810 Motor which was 100 amps continuous, 300 amps for 1 minute.
I plan on upgrading that motor for a Motenergy ME-1004 which is 200 amps continuous @ 48vdc which should be better for my situation since i live 10 miles from town.
And then by that time i should have enough info to convert my old Suzuki VX 800 over to Electric. This Suzuki Kantana was just a test to find correct motor and controller for my needs.
The current controller is and old SPX 400 but that will be upgraded to a 
*SPM48800 **Peak (Amps) **2-Min:*800/920 *(Amps) **5-Min:*800  *(Amps)* (1.5min):600*(Amps)*  *60min+:*550*(Amps)*


----------



## electrichill (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow man - congratulations. Please keep us updated on how it runs and all. Right now its summer in Vancouver. Although our summer is not long enough, I would love to have some sort of electric scooter. Maybe not this year but next year for sure.


----------



## tlmxcpmpp (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a new update.
As of Sunday 6-7-2015 i drove to work doing 40 mph on highway and made it to work in 45 mins at a total of 24.8 miles. This was a test to see if i can make it on a single charge, Had my Mother-In-Law follow behind me about 10 minutes behind in case the batteries died on the way and it made it with no problems with a total of 42.4 volts left in the batteries.
That was at half throttle all the way. And little to no hills. But that was with new 101 Ah batteries from Wal-mart. Which were $76 each.
An as of Today 6-8-2015 i also made it but ran into one slight problem, the separate 12 volt battery system that i use for headlights and 4 ways shorted out and drained the main drive batteries. Made it 3/4 there when i lost all power. found the short and made it the rest of the way doing 30 mph.
The 12 volt separate system was made from laptop batteries which i put together to make 36Ah battery pack. And since all my lights are L.E.D. that should be more then enough to run my lights.
Once i got to work the first thing i did was plug in my bike and recharge the batteries for the trip home.
The trip home had 3 small hills to climb but once i got to the top it was all down hill 75% of the way home.
Tomorrow is another day and hopefully i will not have any problems to report. But from my first test on the 7th i figured I can do about 35-40 miles on a single charge. 
And maybe kick up the speed to 50 this time, And yes the Bike can do 70 mph at 3/4 throttle. But not going to do that i want to conserve my battery power. 
More testing is in my future and i will report. 
I also have in the works a 36 volt scooter motor i was going to add to my bike as a tinkle charger as i drive. 
So far preliminary test seems to work out but will have to build a stronger bridge rectifier since the scooter motor puts out more then 20 amps at 45 mph. How do i know that, well i put my volt meter on it and set it up it for test drive and my meter only goes up to 20 amps current testing and since my meter max out i will have to build or find at least a 30-50 amp bridge rectifier just to be on the safe side.
I'll keep everyone alerted to my future test.


----------



## tlmxcpmpp (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. Here is the download of this bike.

Frame is from a 91 Suzuki Katana 600, Was extended 3 inches in the final rebuild.
First version only had 4 100 AH Deep Cycle batteries for 48 volts dc.
That version got me 28 miles before the batteries started to do then did between 20 and 30 MPH the final 5 miles before batteries died completely.
2nd Version had dual 48v Battery banks and weighted close to 800 lbs, with the extra weight didn't get better mileage.
3rd and final version had 72 volts with Lexan body panels. that version got me about 40 to 45 miles per charge.
Back in October i had a house fire and couldn't save it. 
so i rebuilt it and i added extra Lexan panels to deflected the wind and i have gotten close to 50 miles per charge. I currently have this bike and haven't driven it since i built my Reverse Trike.
1st and 2nd Version i used a ME0810 Motor with a 48400 Alltrax controller.
3rd and Rebuilt version uses a 72300 Alltrax controller and same motor the Me0810 motor.
On all 4 version i can if i really wanted to get up to 80 MPH. but if i did that then i would lose all that voltage. 
I currently drive 15 miles on the highway and 10 thru city driving with this bike.
But since i started and built my Reverse Trike i haven't had time to ride.







.


----------

